# Report über alte Salzwasser-Statios



## ragbar (15. Juli 2022)

Sehr schöner Report über alte,große Spinning-Reels,hier;








						Spinning Reels Then and Now
					

The evolution of spinning reels has seen significant adjustments to minute features that have improved their functionality over time.




					www.onthewater.com


----------



## eiszeit (15. Juli 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Report über alte,große Spinning-Reels,hier;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schön, danke fürs zeigen. Was mir ein wenig fehlt sind die Bretton Meeresrollen.


----------



## ragbar (15. Juli 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Bretton Meeresrollen.


Richtig,die fehlen. Waren hier in den Angelläden sehr präsent.

Nice auch das hier aus dem Artikel:

Penn came out with a surf spinning reel in 1961—the model 700, later refined to the 704 and 706. This reel used a worm gear drive the company probably copied from the German Quick.

Ob Mr. Henze da was aus seinem Heimatland mitgebracht hat?


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Juli 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Richtig,die fehlen. Waren hier in den Angelläden sehr präsent.


Zu erwähnen wären dann auch noch aus Frankreich die großen Crystalisrollen und auch die Galions.


----------

